# Absolutely Gutted



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

My Skyline GTR 32 v-spec 2 has vanished from a place named Oakerthorpe in derbyshire between the hours of 11.45pm - 1.20am 

It is resprayed in bayside blue and the reg is L755 DKH 
any info to be reported to me via PM or on here or directly to the police would be greatfull.
Would prefare to catch them myself personally as the police don't seem to do alot. They didn't even come out to see me just dealt with it over the phone. :chairshot


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Ah man that sucks.

Hope you get your GTR back and its not badly damaged etc
More to the point, i hope you catch the theiving little sctrote and cut his balls off and feed them to him.

Good luck and other than being in BB are there any other distiguishing mods that make it stick out??


Steve


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

sorry to hear that mate


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

stick some photos up so we know what to look out for.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

One of the rare ones too. Hope they get caught by someone on the Forum...


----------



## AndyG 28GTR (Aug 14, 2007)

Login | Facebook


quick link till i can upload some for wayne

sure it had std wheels on tho at time


----------



## AndyG 28GTR (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What security did it have?


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

This is only down the road from me so ill keep an eye out, not many skyline really round chesterfield area so will stick out.

Twocers are scum. :chairshot


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

mate really sorry to hear about your GTR. hope you get it back bud.


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm not too far away, and a bayside blue R32 will stick out a mile away so will keep an eye out for it. Really hope you get it back unscathed....bloody thieving tramps!


----------



## AndyG 28GTR (Aug 14, 2007)

R32 Combat said:


> What security did it have?


cat 1 toad or clifford i think


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

it had a toad Ai 606 on it. Where it was taken from there was visable signs of it being dragged backwards for a few meters. Probably onto a trailer or low loader. 
I stayed around the local area driving round with a few mates looking but saw nothing other than the gypo site. 
Mate posted this on another forum, Also went near the gypo camp on way home, but a few guys came out, panicked and F*cked off, didnt want them taking my van , but there was some activity going on around there, bit suss at 4.45am.

Sorry we couldnt find it mate, but I still reckon gypos had something to do with it. I did see a flatbed truck not fair from where it was stolen from though, just beyound the traffic lights, where those new houses were being built.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

Gutted for you mate,hope you get it back in one piece.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

sorry to hear that Wayne. Most people I know around here know your car so it will be spotted if it comes near Derby.


----------



## liam gtr (Jan 29, 2007)

devastating news that is kingy, hope the word spreads enough and you get your car back mate, can remember when the time attack evo went missing form nec at begining of the year and i think that was down to the forums when that was eventually found

ive spread the word round for you, keep us informed any way if you hear any news and i hope it turns up in one piece :thumbsup:


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

bttt
still not heared nothing yet:bawling:


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

I also live not too far, so will keep my eye out as well mate.

Really sorry for you, hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

you should make the thread title more informative so that you can get more people to want to click on it.. 

"Stolen Skyline" will probably get more hits compared to "Absolutely Gutted"


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

rasonline said:


> you should make the thread title more informative so that you can get more people to want to click on it..
> 
> "Stolen Skyline" will probably get more hits compared to "Absolutely Gutted"


That is true but there isn't a facility to change the topic title unfortunitly. :nervous:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

MODS! Can we change the title for 'Car stolen' Please . 


Give 10 mins mate and it should be done for you :thumbsup:


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

BTTT

really hoping for its safe return but the longer it goes on the more sick i am feeling.


----------

